# εφικτότητα



## sarant (Oct 20, 2010)

Ο Στάθης σήμερα αναδημοσιεύει μέρος του γνωστού κειμένου του Κεντρωτή με σχολιασμένα αποσπάσματα της ομιλίας της Διαμαντοπούλου στους Δελφούς, και, συνεχίζοντας, θεωρεί βαρβαρότητα, αν και όχι κατανάγκη πασοκική, τον όρο "μελέτη εφικτότητας" και την "εφικτότητα".

Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι που για πολλά χρόνια αναρωτιόμουν γιατί λέμε _μελέτη σκοπιμότητας_ το _feasibility study_, τη στιγμή που είναι _μελέτη εφικτότητας_, και η _εφικτότητα_ έχει μια διαφορά, πώς να το κάνουμε, από τη _σκοπιμότητα_...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2010)

Η _εφικτότητα_ είναι μια έξοχα χρηστική λέξη.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2010)

Συμφωνώ ενθουσιωδώς με τους προλαλήσαντες και άλλωστε την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει επανειλημμένα τη λέξη. Η καθιερωμένη "μελέτη σκοπιμότητας" είναι παραπλανητική. Επίσης, το technical feasibility έχει αποδοθεί επανειλημμένα "τεχνική εφικτότητα" σε επίσημα κείμενα. Η "εφικτότητα" είναι απολύτως κατανοητή και εύηχη. Ειδάλλως καταλήγουμε είτε σε ακυρολεξίες (σκοπιμότητα) είτε σε δύσχρηστα σχήματα με ουσιαστικοποιημένα ουδέτερα επιθέτων (το τεχνικώς εφικτό/ κατορθωτό/ πραγματοποιήσιμο/ επιτεύξιμο).


----------



## pidyo (Oct 20, 2010)

Μια feasibility study εξετάζει την εφικτότητα ώστε να εκτιμηθεί στη συνέχεια η σκοπιμότητα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία, και μια περιγραφή από πρωτόκολλο της ΕΕ:

*"Advisability study"* is an investigation, in accordance with national laws, during the planning of new, large-scale building works, or major alterations or extensions of existing transport infrastructures concerning the advisability of projects from the angle of both transport policy and economic, environmental and socio-cultural impact.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:22007A1208(01):EN:NOT

*"Μελέτη σκοπιμότητας"*: διαδικασία ελέγχων βάσει της εθνικής νομοθεσίας, κατά το σχεδιασμό νέων μεγάλων έργων ή σημαντικών μετατροπών ή επεκτάσεων των υφιστάμενων μεταφορικών υποδομών, κατά την οποία αποσαφηνίζεται αφενός μεν η σκοπιμότητά τους από άποψη πολιτικής των μεταφορών και αφετέρου οι κυκλοφοριακές, οικολογικές, οικονομικές και κοινωνικοπολιτιστικές τους επιπτώσεις.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:22007A1208(01):EL:HTML


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 20, 2010)

Και γιατί όχι "δυνατότητα υλοποίησης" για το feasibility;


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2010)

Απολύτως θεμιτό το ρογήρειο, αλλά γιατί να μην προτιμήσουμε κατ' αρχήν τη μία λέξη αντί των δύο;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2010)

Πέρα από το ότι η ορολογική αντιστοίχιση μονόλεκτο -> δίλεκτο αποφεύγεται, υπάρχουν και οι παρεπόμενες συνέπειες στα παράγωγα — μαλλαλόγια θα λέμε και «δυνάμενο να υλοποιηθεί» αντί για «εφικτό»;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 20, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Πέρα από το ότι η ορολογική αντιστοίχιση μονόλεκτο -> δίλεκτο αποφεύγεται, υπάρχουν και οι παρεπόμενες συνέπειες στα παράγωγα — μαλλαλόγια θα λέμε και «δυνάμενο να υλοποιηθεί» αντί για «εφικτό»;



Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "υλοποιήσιμο" αν αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα (έπειτα γιατί αποκλείεται το πάντρεμα "δυνατότητας υλοποίησης" και "εφικτού", πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να χρησιμοποιούνται ομόρριζα; ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

Διαλέξτε, τέλος πάντων, εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα, κυκλοφορεί και η *υλοποιησιμότητα* (τον Στάθη ποιος ακούει μετά). Να και ολόκληρο άρθρο αφιερωμένο στη λέξη και τις όμοιές της:

*Η επικαιροποίηση της ανάδρασης*

Της Τασούλας Kαραϊσκάκη

Για να εκφραστούν τα... πολυσύνθετα μηνύματα και νοήματα του καιρού μας, αλλά και για να ανταποκριθεί η νεοελληνική μας γλώσσα στις απαιτήσεις μιας εκσυγχρονισμένης επικοινωνίας, ήταν επόμενο πως πέρα από μια γενναία ανανεωτική προσπάθεια, της ήταν χρήσιμος και ένας νεοπλουτισμός με καινούργιες λέξεις. Εκτός από τις πασίγνωστες, όπως «οι δράσεις», «οι δομές», «η υλοποίηση», η «κοινωνικοποίηση», υπάρχουν και οι καινοφανείς «εννοιοποίηση», «επικαιροποίηση», «*υλοποιησιμότητα*», «βελτιστοποίηση», «διαστρωματικότητα», «απορροφησιμότητα»...

Λέξεις που στολίζουν βραχυπρόθεσμα ή μακρόπνοα προγράμματα, που τρυπώνουν σε υπουργικές εξαγγελίες, που γίνονται μόδα μέσα στα κυβερνητικά επιτελεία και τις στρατιές των συμβούλων, που αποτελούν ταυτόχρονα σύνθημα αλλά και ένδειξη πρωτοφυούς κάθε νεόκοπου σχεδίου.

Νεολογισμοί χωρίς σαγηνευτικό βάθος αλλά με μια ολοκαίνουργια επιφάνεια που φιλοδοξεί να ονοματίσει τα φερόμενα ως νέα συστατικά της νεοελληνικής πραγματικότητας. Άλλωστε, γιατί έχουν κατασκευαστεί; Μα ακριβώς για να υποδηλώσουν ότι οι επιχειρούμενες αλλαγές, τα νεοσύστατα μέτρα, τα εμβριθή προγράμματα θα οδηγήσουν σε μια άνευ προηγουμένου κατάσταση, που χρειάζεται μια νέα λέξη για να περιγραφεί. Νέα εποχή, νέα γλώσσα.
[...]
Συνέχεια στην Καθημερινή​


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2010)

Πάντως, όσο κι αν είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο, μου φαίνεται λίγο κωμικός αυτός ο τρόμος, τόσο του Στάθη όσο και της κ. Καραϊσκάκη, απέναντι σε λέξεις που δεν τους είναι οικείες, και τις οποίες βαφτίζουν συλλήβδην βαρβαρισμούς ή νεολογισμούς, ενώ μπορεί να είναι λέξεις που είτε καλύπτουν μιαν υπαρκτή ανάγκη είτε είναι καθιερωμένες από δεκαετίες. Τη βελτιστοποίηση τη λέγαμε, θυμάμαι, τουλάχιστον από τη δεκαετία του 1970. Ή σαν τον άλλο που θεώρησε βαρβαρικό νεολογισμό τη δημοφιλία, λέξη που την έπλασε ο Κοραής.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

Είπα να κάνω μια βόλτα κι από της ΕΛΕΤΟ τα μέρη. Εκεί λοιπόν τη _σκοπιμότητα_ δεν την ξέρουν, ενώ η _υλοποίηση_ είναι _implementation_ και η _υλοποιησιμότητα_ _implementability_.

Για το _*feasibility*_:
feasibility = εφικτότητα
feasibility study = μελέτη εφικτότητας (γαλλ. étude de faisabilité)
implementation feasibility = εφικτότητα υλοποίησης (είπατε τίποτα;)
study [the] feasibility of = μελετώ την εφικτότητα
technical feasibility = τεχνική εφικτότητα


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 20, 2010)

Κι εγώ τώρα, για να ρίξω λάδι στη φωτιά :) , ας πω ότι σε ουχί ευάριθμες περιπτώσεις ;) η implementation σημαίνει απλούστατα εφαρμογή...


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

Που μας φέρνει —για να ρίξω R12 στη φωτιά— στον _εφαρμόσιμο_, την _εφαρμοσιμότητα_ και τη *μελέτη εφαρμοσιμότητας*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, όσο κι αν είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο, μου φαίνεται λίγο κωμικός αυτός ο τρόμος, τόσο του Στάθη όσο και της κ. Καραϊσκάκη, απέναντι σε λέξεις που δεν τους είναι οικείες, και τις οποίες βαφτίζουν συλλήβδην βαρβαρισμούς ή νεολογισμούς, ενώ μπορεί να είναι λέξεις που είτε καλύπτουν μιαν υπαρκτή ανάγκη είτε είναι καθιερωμένες από δεκαετίες. Τη βελτιστοποίηση τη λέγαμε, θυμάμαι, τουλάχιστον από τη δεκαετία του 1970. Ή σαν τον άλλο που θεώρησε βαρβαρικό νεολογισμό τη δημοφιλία, λέξη που την έπλασε ο Κοραής.



Από τον Τύπο έχουμε το μεγαλύτερο μπόλιασμα της γλώσσας με νέες λέξεις (και σημασίες). Μπορεί να μην είναι πάντα η αφετηρία του όρου, αλλά να αντιγράφει τα πορίσματα μιας επιστημονικής μελέτης ή το κείμενο κάποιου νομοθετήματος. Μπορεί κάποιος αρθρογράφος να επαναλαμβάνει μια λέξη που διάβασε σε λογοτεχνικό έργο και επιθυμεί να τη διαδώσει. Συχνά, ωστόσο, είναι ξένος νεολογισμός που αναλαμβάνει δημοσιογράφος να μας τον μάθει και έχει και την υποχρέωση να τον αποδώσει με εύστοχο τρόπο.

Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι κατά πόσο αυτές οι αποδόσεις είναι εύστοχες. Αντιπροτείνουν οι δύο δημοσιογράφοι (που ζουν μέσα στο φυτώριο των νεολογισμών) κάποιους άλλους όρους ή προτιμούν να μείνει η γλώσσα εκεί που βρίσκεται κι ας προχωρούν γύρω οι επιστήμες και η τεχνολογία; Το πρόβλημα, βέβαια, με τον Στάθη δεν είναι μόνο που δεν εξηγεί τι τον ενόχλησε τόσο πολύ στην περίπτωση της _εφικτότητας_. Είναι η όλη εκφραστική βιαιότητα: λες και στη λέξη έβλεπε όλους μαζί τους πασόκους να κλέβουν τα λεφτά των συνταξιούχων. Κάποιος πρέπει να του μιλήσει για τη Ρεξόνα.

Και μόνον ότι η εταιρεία αυτή (υποκαθιστώντας τους επτά σοφούς) συντάσσει «μελέτη εφικτότητας» (!!!) για τα προγράμματα σπουδών, αποδεικνύει ότι αρκεί να'ναι κανείς τρισβάρβαρος για να θεωρείται μοντέρνος και κάργα προχώ.

Καθ' ότι η «εφικτότητα» δεν είναι απαραιτήτως ένας ακόμα πασόκιος βαρβαρισμός, αλλά είναι οπωσδήποτε ένα ακόμα ίχνος της βλακείας που μαζί με την αγραμματοσύνη, τον «εκσυγχρονισμό» και τις «μεταρρυθμίσεις» «συνωστίζονται» τα τελευταία χρόνια, ποιος θα μας εκπαιδεύσει καλύτερα στην υποταγή, στην ήσσονα προσπάθεια, στον ωχαδερφισμό, εν τέλει στην προσαρμογή στη «Μηχανή»! ​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "υλοποιήσιμο" αν αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα (έπειτα γιατί αποκλείεται το πάντρεμα "δυνατότητας υλοποίησης" και "εφικτού", πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να χρησιμοποιούνται ομόρριζα; ).


Το ερώτημα που με απασχολεί παραμένει: Υπάρχει τελικά κάποιος _συγκεκριμένος_ λόγος που δεν πρέπει _επουδενί_ να νεολογίσουμε με την «εφικτότητα», αλλά είναι ΟΚ να νεολογίσουμε με το «υλοποιήσιμο»;  Και οι δύο όροι σχηματίζονται με χρήση εδραιωμένων μηχανισμών τής γλώσσας και πανίσχυρων παραγωγικών τερμάτων, οπότε πού το πρόβλημα;



Rogerios said:


> Κι εγώ τώρα, για να ρίξω λάδι στη φωτιά :) , ας πω ότι σε ουχί ευάριθμες περιπτώσεις ;) η implementation σημαίνει απλούστατα εφαρμογή...


_Υλοποίηση_, _πραγματοποίηση_ και _εφαρμογή_ είναι σε κάποιον βαθμό συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία, δεν μπορούμε να το ξεχνούμε αυτό. Ιδίως δε όταν τα λαμβανόμενα οικονομικά μέτρα είναι ιδιαιτέρως "εφαρμοστά", ε τότε εφαρμόζονται στην "καμπούρα" μας με πολύ σφιχτή συναρμογή...


----------



## linavletsi (Oct 22, 2010)

μου θυμίζει την "διαφορετικότητα" .....η σκλήρυνση μιας γλώσσας, νομίζω πως πρέπει να γίνουμε πιο απλοί και ουσιαστικοί στο τρόπο με τον οποίο μιλάμε..


----------

